# wats the steps to paint a g body dash



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)

Can someone help me out on wat the steps r to get the dash ready for paint the whole dash for murals pics of the process r just after pics thanks


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Your best bet is to fiberglass the dash, that way it will be smoother and look way better with the murals. There are a few posts on his to glass it up on here, good luck


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

you dont have to fiberglass it to paint it if there isnt any cracks in it. check out the link in my signiture that goes to the facebook. just finished my Regal dash.

1. you need to pull the dash and disassemble it. if you need help with that i can explain that too.
2. degrease it with like a simple green to get the years of armor all off it
3. scuff automotive brillo pad for paint then clean off all the dust with a acetone
4. i use Bulldog adhesion promoter. brands may very 2 coats follow the directions on the can
5. flexible primer like what is used on bumper fillers 2-3 coats follow directions on the can 
6. base coat/ clear coat just as if it was a fender

i like seing the grain of the dash in mine

everything is available at your local automotive paint supply store


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------

